# Thumbs Up To 91 Year Old Seller



## Balloontyre (Apr 14, 2016)

Selling her bike. Kansas.

http://ksu.craigslist.org/atq/5528240838.html


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 15, 2016)

Whelp, that bike aint 91, not 81 nor 71 too. it appears to be a 60's Hollywood, and the seat is red so at best it's likely 51 and she hadn't ought to have painted it too.

So, unless somebody wants to show compassion to an old lady's heart, she's gonna be running that ad till she's 101 and forgot to relist it. .


----------



## bricycle (Apr 15, 2016)

Seems like nice lady, but who would spend $250 on a $10-20 bike....


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 15, 2016)

And for a minute I thought the cabe turned into a place allowing only hi fives and compliments.

You guys still give me hope Thank you.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 15, 2016)

Love that early stone house!! 

Very sharp old lady and very aware..............at least a 100 watt.............


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 15, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Seems like nice lady, but who would spend $250 on a $10-20 bike....



It has a 2 speed kick back hub, so its worth a bit more than $10-$20. Although that's about the only good thing about this bike.


----------



## Boris (Apr 15, 2016)

Sex sells!


----------



## COB (Apr 16, 2016)

You are a sick man Dave Marko... lol!


----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 17, 2016)

Who knows what may be lurking in the barn. That's the reason for checking this one out. I can hear it now, "Oh I didn't think that old stuff was worth anything".


----------

